# Kindle App for iPod/iPhone



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

Disclaimer:  I love my Kindle 2, and have no plans to "replace" it with a small, backlit device.  

Having said that, I'm going to purchase an iPod Touch and would like to download the Kindle App.  Does the Application have anything similar to Text-to-Speech?  I use TTS all the time at the gym, and would love to only carry one device with me.  Right now, I'm taking my Kindle for TTS while doing cardio, and my iPod Nano for music while doing weights.  It's kind of pitiful.

I've Googled this, and can't find anything about the iPod App and TTS!  Help a fellow Kindler out.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

As far as I know the TTS is not available on iPhone or iTouch


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> As far as I know the TTS is not available on iPhone or iTouch


As I feared, I'll have to continue schlepping two electronic devices to the gym. Oh well- it's what gets me motivated to be there at all!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

no it doesn't do TTS and you can't currently create notes or highlights. Go down to the reviews forum and there are a couple different reviews of the application.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

i do have an iPhone but i never had this app.. or at least i never tried searching.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> no it doesn't do TTS and you can't currently create notes or highlights. Go down to the reviews forum and there are a couple different reviews of the application.


*Smacks forehead* 

It never occurred to me that people would review the Kindle App. I don't read the review forum posts anymore because my Kindle has a skin and cover that I love. Thanks for the heads up! I'll check them out now!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I love this app! It's perfect for the rare times I want to read myself to sleep... I set the text to white on a black background, turn the backlight down to about 15% or so and lock it on landscape mode.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, sometimes I DO want a backlit device.  Currently use my Palm T/X to read a Mobipocket book but lusting after a iTouch.

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I use my kindle most of the time but having the app on iphone is awesome for things like picking the kid up from jr high every afternoon. I also read on the phone when I walk at the local walking park. It's much easier to carry than kindle. I love having both and the sync feature is awesome.

Melissa


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's a bit of an enticement:    I have an iPod and download audio books  from audible.com directly to it.  There is also an app that downloads free audio books - mostly the classics, but they are free.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

Paegan said:


> Here's a bit of an enticement: I have an iPod and download audio books from audible.com directly to it. There is also an app that downloads free audio books - mostly the classics, but they are free.


I might have to check that out, too! I love the sync-between-devices feature that the Kindle and iPod will share, but I'm an equal opportunity listener! Sometimes audio books are exactly what you need! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I just purchased the iTouch at Costco for under $185.  Just downloaded the Kindle app and am now reading the book that is on my KDX, so hubby can read on the Kindle and I can continue to read on my iTouch.  I am going to download an audio book too.  I love new gadgets.

Now, I know a K3 will come out, because I decided to buy the iTouch.  I actually enjoy reading on the iTouch.  It is a great alternative when hubby has the KDX.  Just lower the backlight and it is great.

I ordered a skin for the iTouch and my Palm Treo.  If I like them, then I will get one for the KDX and my MacBook.  Yes, I love gadgets!  Can't have enough of them.


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I have an iPhone and this app, and I use it fairly often.  It's great if I'm out somewhere and have a few minutes to read.  It's also good for reading in bed, as DH seems to think the clicking on the Kindle is a little too loud?!??  I love the easy sync between devices.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Also check out the other reader apps - Stanza and Wattpad are my favorites.  Both have a lot of the classics.  Stanza had a bunch of the Harlequin free books when I got my iPhone (although I downloaded one and never finished it - realized that's why I'd never been much of a Harlequin reader anyway).  Both also have more options than the Kindle app - more background colors & print colors, and Wattpad has the option to scroll (like a teleprompter) instead have constantly having to turn the pages.  I'm hoping Kindle will adopt those setting options eventually...


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Also check out the other reader apps - Stanza and Wattpad are my favorites. Both have a lot of the classics. Stanza had a bunch of the Harlequin free books when I got my iPhone (although I downloaded one and never finished it - realized that's why I'd never been much of a Harlequin reader anyway). Both also have more options than the Kindle app - more background colors & print colors, and Wattpad has the option to scroll (like a teleprompter) instead have constantly having to turn the pages. I'm hoping Kindle will adopt those setting options eventually...


I like both of those apps too on my iTouch, but only the Kindle app syncs to your bookmarks. That is a great feature for when I actually can get the Kindle away from my hubby and don't want to have find where I left off on my iTouch. iTouch also has the black background, white text feature. Great for some lighting situations.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> I like both of those apps too on my iTouch, but only the Kindle app syncs to your bookmarks. That is a great feature for when I actually can get the Kindle away from my hubby and don't want to have find where I left off on my iTouch. iTouch also has the black background, white text feature. Great for some lighting situations.


True about the syncing, it's a great feature. I much prefer reading on my Kindle anyway, but sometimes I like reading on my iPhone in bed after my husband's gone to sleep, or if I'm out somewhere & have a few minutes. Just wish they'd add some of those other nifty features that Stanza & Wattpad offer.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I like the features of Stanza too.  Are you listening, Amazon?  I am responding via my iTouch.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> I like the features of Stanza too. Are you listening, Amazon? I am responding via my iTouch.


Which features of Stanza do you enjoy that you'd like to see in the Kindle app? I find I rarely if ever use Stanza. What am I missing??


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> I ordered a skin for the iTouch and my Palm Treo. If I like them, then I will get one for the KDX and my MacBook. Yes, I love gadgets! Can't have enough of them.


I bought a skin for my iPhone, Kindle and MacBook all at the same time. I didn't care for the skin for the iPhone, but love skins on the other two. I took the skin off the front of my iPhone and kept it on the back just for a little added protection. I prefer the flat, smooth feel of the iPhone without the skin. Just wanted to let you know, so if you don't happen to like the skin on your iTouch, that won't dissuade you from getting skins for your other gadgets.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The biggest bonus of stanza is the folder type system which is created with tags. I also love that I can actually put books I own in digital format on my iphone that i didn;t buy from kindle. Since I can't do that with the kindle app. Also Stanza has fuller features for customizing fonts and colors ect.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I have an Iphone......... I love the kindle app.  When I am REALLY reading I use my kindle... But, its great for fast reads.... like.... waiting to get your nails done or a long train or the dentist office 

Also, my daughter(not a big reader) and my best friend(big reader) have iphones and they are on my amazon/kindle acct.  they have access to all my books.  And the pay me for anything they buy....  They don't mind the small, back lit screen....
EVERYBODY IS HAPPY.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

webhill said:


> Which features of Stanza do you enjoy that you'd like to see in the Kindle app? I find I rarely if ever use Stanza. What am I missing??


I like having more choices for font & background colors. I haven't tried downloading non-Amazon books to the iPhone yet, I'll have to experiment with that with some of my JA Konrath freebies. And from Wattpad, I really, really like the scrolling feature (and again, more font & background color choices).


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I looked over my friends iphone with the kindle app, and didn't particularly enjoy it.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Bought a DecalGirl skin for both my Palm Treo phone and for my new iTouch. Both look great! Great company if you are thinking of skins for anything. www.decalgirl.com.

Front with screensaver to match:









Back:









I will put up the Palm Treo cover later.

I am going to download the apps Stanza and Wattpad to try them out too. You can listen to audio books on an iPhone or iTouch or any iPod, but no TTS of which I am aware. I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

I have an iPod Touch along with my Kindle and love them both. I'm happy with the Kindle app but prefer my Kindle for reading.

By the way, if you call Apple for support and tell them you need help with your "iTouch" they will immediately respond with "We're sorry but Apple does not make a device by that name, is there anything else I can help you with?" This happened to a friend of mine on another board. Yes, technically they are right, they don't make a device called iTouch but still! So those of you who want to call it an iTouch, just remember to correct yourselves if you ever have to call Apple. They are pretty strict it seems..LOL!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I stand corrected.  It is called an iPod touch; not an iTouch.  It is an iPod, but it is not only an iPod and IS referred to by Apple and sold by Apple as an iPod touch.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm patiently waiting until Oct. 16th to get my Iphone. I can't wait. I will put the Kindle app on it, but I don't know how much reading I will actually do on the Iphone. I really love my Kindle for reading, but having the books on my Iphone will be great for those times I don't have my Kindle with me.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

911jason said:


> I love this app! It's perfect for the rare times I want to read myself to sleep... I set the text to white on a black background, turn the backlight down to about 15% or so and lock it on landscape mode.


I just got the app a couple of nights ago and managed to toy around a bit with it, so I didn't know you can lock it. What happens? How do you lock it?

Does anyone know if white on black or sepia is easier to read on for tired eyes? I've tried to read on defaulted black on white, but it ended up annoying me. So I just turned on my Mighty Bright and read on Passepartout.

Tris


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Tris said:


> I just got the app a couple of nights ago and managed to toy around a bit with it, so I didn't know you can lock it. What happens? How do you lock it?
> 
> Does anyone know if white on black or sepia is easier to read on for tired eyes? I've tried to read on defaulted black on white, but it ended up annoying me. So I just turned on my Mighty Bright and read on Passepartout.
> 
> Tris


When you are on your iPhone or iPod touch and using your Kindle app for reading your Kindle books, there is a open lock symbol in the lower right-hand corner of your screen. Just press that open lock to close it and lock your screen in either landscape or portrait mode.

Also, I read in low light and at night with a black screen and white text. It is more comfortable on your eyes. At least, I think so. Usually the light from the iPhone or iPod touch is enough to read.


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

Hello every one.  I  Love my IPHONE w/kindle app & K2 ....  here is just happen to me other day at gym... 
I thought I still had enough battery on K2 so I got on elliptical machine and open the K2 find out that all battery was gone!!(I was reading at work before that happen and didn't realized...low battery 
  but I always brings IPhone for music so   Yes, I could still read my book on iPhone even K2 wasn't working....
I was glad that I brought both ..... 
  some times, I can't fit my K2 in smaller purse to go out shopping(I've never want to hold K2 on my hand walk around,,, I know I'll leave somewhere and lose it...)  so then I can read on iphone.....  
  the best thing about iphone..... I can get Japanese books also..(not with kindle.... unfortunately...) 
but hope soon kindles can have different languages books too... that's my next dream.....


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Tris said:


> I just got the app a couple of nights ago and managed to toy around a bit with it, so I didn't know you can lock it. What happens? How do you lock it?


As legal said... and just wanted to add: the lock symbol appears whenever you switch from portrait to landscape or vice-versa.


----------



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

I was hoping to upgrade to the Iphone but my contract is not up with my current phone till july 2010, so I was thinking of an ipod touch. I see alot of used ones on ebay. My son has the kindle app on his Iphone and I just love it. I can get a refurbished iphone for 259, I dont know if I  should go that route and then pay more a month for the phone, or just do the touch for about 140 and no extra per month..mmmmm, I just dont know. I hate the idea of carry all that stuff, but I dont guess that touch would be too heavy. what would you all do?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> Also, I read in low light and at night with a black screen and white text. It is more comfortable on your eyes. At least, I think so. Usually the light from the iPhone or iPod touch is enough to read.


I agree - it puts out a lot less light that way, better on my eyes and better for my husband if he's trying to sleep.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

brenjmull said:


> I was hoping to upgrade to the Iphone but my contract is not up with my current phone till july 2010, so I was thinking of an ipod touch. I see alot of used ones on ebay. My son has the kindle app on his Iphone and I just love it. I can get a refurbished iphone for 259, I dont know if I should go that route and then pay more a month for the phone, or just do the touch for about 140 and no extra per month..mmmmm, I just dont know. I hate the idea of carry all that stuff, but I dont guess that touch would be too heavy. what would you all do?


I got the iPhone when the price went down to $99 - hadn't really been interested in them before that. My husband's had his iPhone for a couple of years, and LOVES it. I told him I was thinking about getting a Touch and he looked at me like I was crazy - why would I want a Touch and not the iPhone?? I was happy with my Palm Treo phone, though, and didn't think I was interested in the iPhone until the price drop. I LOVE my iPhone, though - once I had my own and really played with it, I was totally hooked. I'll be even happier when we finally get 3G service here where I live.
Me, I'd probably wait for the upgrade - one less thing to carry around. 
Oh, and you can get a refurbished 16GB Touch for $199 from Apple (full warranty): http://store.apple.com/us/product/FB531LL/A


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I got the iPhone when the price went down to $99 - hadn't really been interested in them before that. My husband's had his iPhone for a couple of years, and LOVES it. I told him I was thinking about getting a Touch and he looked at me like I was crazy - why would I want a Touch and not the iPhone?? I was happy with my Palm Treo phone, though, and didn't think I was interested in the iPhone until the price drop. I LOVE my iPhone, though - once I had my own and really played with it, I was totally hooked. I'll be even happier when we finally get 3G service here where I live.
> Me, I'd probably wait for the upgrade - one less thing to carry around.
> Oh, and you can get a refurbished 16GB Touch for $199 from Apple (full warranty): http://store.apple.com/us/product/FB531LL/A


Its a bit too much for some people.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> Its a bit too much for some people.


Absolutely, but it's less than the $259 refurbished iPhone that the OP was talking about - although I somehow missed that she'd also mentioned the $149 8GB refurbished Touch when I mentioned the $199 16GB one. Shouldn't post when I'm sleep-deprived!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I would want an ipod touch over a Iphone because of the monthly price for the iphone. Isn't it like 60 bucks a month? I have a prepaid go phone. I don't make a lot of calls on it, mainly for emergencies. With the touch its a one time cost. It can do most anything else than the iPhone if I understand it correctly. Hubby just got one from work so he doesn't have to pay for the bill. 

He won't stop playing on it long enough for me to take a closer look though lol. 

A refurb might be something. So many things I want, so little time lol.


----------



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

I am thinking I will just wait for the phone or I will be carrying my cell and the touch with me.. I hate too  much stuff.If I know I will be waiting somewhere for and appt then I just make sure to stick my kindle in my bag. This kindle stuff is so addictiong. I just checked  my online banking and I got so many amazon entries,, ugh. thank goodness most of them are free or .99 books.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Its a bit too much for some people.


People on here are spending 3 hundred dollars for kindles. So I don't think 2 hundred for the touch is too much. It does so much more than kindle does and it does them extremely well.

Unless you have no need for a cell phone or internet on the go then I can see getting the touch, but really the iphone is a lot better IMO.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

On Wednesday I flew from Philadelphia to West Palm Beach...a man in the seat next to me had both an iPhone and an iTouch...was watching a movie on one while reading on the other!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

sharyn said:


> On Wednesday I flew from Philadelphia to West Palm Beach...a man in the seat next to me had both an iPhone and an iTouch...was watching a movie on one while reading on the other!


That is what they call "an embarassment of riches"!!!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Maybe he was worried about the battery?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to admit that I bristle ever time someone refers to the iPod Touch as an iTouch.

This may very well be the name of the new tablet, which is why Apple is so sensitive about it.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have to admit that I bristle ever time someone refers to the iPod Touch as an iTouch.


Sorry...I have an iPhone and it was just automatic to call it an iTouch.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone.  I have to agree that reading it on black is easier at night, and locking it on vertical is MUCH easier for me.  I thought that just using the Kindle app would be enough, but I think I'll keep it for "emergancies".  Have to be, I caved and bought myself a new K2!

Tris


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Last night we had horrible storms around here and hubby had his iPhone handy so I thought I could finally get a closer look at it and check the weather. Dear lard    I thought I was going blind when I tried looking at the thing. Its like putting a bright flashlight or lazer beam up against the eyeballs. The bright colors everything, it pierced my eyes painfully. I didn't get to try out changing any fonts after that episode. Man that thing is bright. Ouch.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ the iPhone does have a brightness control.... At its brightest level, the screen is very intense.... However, you can turn it wayyyyy down.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't know why hubby's eyes didn't burn up to ashes, he checked the weather while I wimpered from being blinded. Men lol.

Well at least I know we will find our way in the dark with that thing should we ever need too


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

That's for sure.... If he is interested in weather apps, there is a nice one simply called Weather Radar. It conveniently syncs to your location, and shows satellite and street views.


----------



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I did it. I broke down and got the Iphone,, I figured might as well spend some more and get the phone over the ipod touch. . I love it.. But when I synced my Amazon acct with I did get all my books which is great, but is there someway to get my books that I put on my kindle thru Calibre? I have about 25 books that I would love to be able to access as well. thanks..


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The kindle app only works with Amazon purchased books. I use the stanza app for my other books.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> That's for sure.... If he is interested in weather apps, there is a nice one simply called Weather Radar. It conveniently syncs to your location, and shows satellite and street views.


That's pretty neat


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

brenjmull said:


> Well, I did it. I broke down and got the Iphone,, I figured might as well spend some more and get the phone over the ipod touch. . I love it.. But when I synced my Amazon acct with I did get all my books which is great, but is there someway to get my books that I put on my kindle thru Calibre? I have about 25 books that I would love to be able to access as well. thanks..


No, but apparently you can use the Stanza app - I've never done it but the FAQ on the Stanza/Lexcycle site does have directions on how to do it. I don't know if you can move books from Calibre to Stanza - Calibre should develop an app!
And congrats on the iPhone!


----------



## significance (Oct 19, 2009)

I wonder why the Kindle app is not yet available in Australia. I have an iPhone and have ordered a Kindle. I hope I'll be able to read my books on the iphone while standing in a shopping-centre queue, with my Kindle safe at home.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

My Kindle app on my Ipod Touch updated last night and now it can highlight and take notes and sync them to my Kindle via whispernet!!....sweet!!


----------



## jsamuelson (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if Amazon have ticked the boxes to release the Kindle app worldwide?

I imagine the first wave of Kindle orders is done with, now we international troublemakers want the missing piece of the Amazon Kindle ecosystem - the iPhone app!


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> My Kindle app on my Ipod Touch updated last night and now it can highlight and take notes and sync them to my Kindle via whispernet!!....sweet!!


Cool. If that is true, then I think the B&N guys need to change a red "x" to a green "check" on their comparison site 

FWIW, I used my iphone to read while on the Long Island train last week. An hour each way and I found the iphone to be a rather pleasant reading experience. Won't replace my K2 as a preferred reader, but with the sync feature and portability I think it is a fine supplement and could easily function as a primary reader for 1-2 hour reading stretches (I have friends doing just that). I was dubious of the iphone as a reader at first, but the display is pretty crisp. Kinda feels like I am reading a kids book or something due to the large font and low word count per screen, but hey, it works


----------



## eneisch (Mar 22, 2009)

I had my iPhone before my Kindle 2.  Had been reading ebooks on PDAs and smartphones for years (since the original Palm Pilot days) using ereader.com (which is now owned by Barnes and Noble and I suspect is where the Nook is really getting its content from).  I wanted a Kindle 1 when it came out, but was on the fence about spending so much on a new reader format.  When Amazon announced the Kindle app for the iPhone I decided within a day to take the plunge and ordered my Kindle 2.  The ability to sync my place between the Kindle, which I primarily use at home, and my phone which i use at work and on subways, buses and so forth was PRICELESS to me.

I have read some Nook news, but haven't delved to much into it as I'm happy with my Kindle.  Can you syncronize your place in a book between the iPhone and Nook the same way Kindle does?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

eneisch said:


> I have read some Nook news, but haven't delved to much into it as I'm happy with my Kindle. Can you syncronize your place in a book between the iPhone and Nook the same way Kindle does?


According to what I have read, the answer is yes.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

m&m said:


> As I feared, I'll have to continue schlepping two electronic devices to the gym. Oh well- it's what gets me motivated to be there at all!


You can always purchase books from audible.com.... they play on the ipod touch and the Kindle!


----------

